# Co2art or supermarket.?



## MrAqua (2 May 2016)

Wich one to order from? Planning on ordering one complete set with sodastream adapter...
Your thoughts gents&ladies.?


----------



## Aqua360 (2 May 2016)

MrAqua said:


> Wich one to order from? Planning on ordering one complete set with sodastream adapter...
> Your thoughts gents&ladies.?



Co2 art, but either or


----------



## Wisey (2 May 2016)

I have personally only used CO2Art so can't comment on CO2 Supermarket. Service has always been really good with CO2Art, they were really good at sorting out problems I had with equipment.


----------



## John S (2 May 2016)

Have used both. Great service from both


----------



## MrAqua (2 May 2016)

Cheers guys for the input. Guess it boils down to whom has the lowerst P&P to Sweden then


----------



## MiskyBoyy (2 May 2016)

Have used both too, both very good. Just ordered my regulator from co2 art a few weeks ago, only bad point was the graph inside the gauge, the cardboard cutout whatever it is that has the numbers and little lines on it, is sticking out a bit at the top, it looks like it could stop the needle from going any further than that point but luckily enough it's pretty high up the pressure and I don't think I require the needle to go that far. 

I'm pretty sure co2 art would have replaced it for me but I didn't fancy waiting around another couple of days when I was eager to get started on my co2 journey


----------



## Dantrasy (3 May 2016)

I got free post to Australia from Co2art for some NVs. And delivery was quick. So I'll sing their praises to anyone.


----------



## Worshiper (3 May 2016)

I bought the sodastream kit from co2supermarket 2 years ago. They were really good with customer support as I had a lot of questions on how to set it up so I wont co2 nuke my lounge . At the time they were cheaper comparing them to the competitor so I went with them. 

I have been disappointed with their co2 diffuser that I purchased 2 months ago tho!


----------

